# New to HK & looking for like minded friends



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all! Hope you're all well, I arrived in Hong Kong on Wednesday and am here for a minimum of 6 months. Unlike most I'm not a teacher but am a 33 year old bloke from north London who works for a rather large British retailer.

Being quite new to the place I'd love to meet some new people who have experience here or who are like me and fancy getting out and seeing what HK has to offer. Is it me or does this somehow seem like I'm writing an internet dating profile? I kinda feel the urge to tell you about myself and try to sell the reasons why you should contact me, but hey? Not going to go down that path (yet).

Drop me a note if you fancy meeting up for a drink or some site seeing!

Sam


----------



## hurtmesome (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahaha, ur 10y too old and off the wrong sex mate 
That's a joke btw


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Orville

if you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.

I would also suggest that you post in this "sticky" thread re MEETING PEOPLE
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the information siobhan!





siobhanwf said:


> Orville
> 
> if you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.
> 
> I would also suggest that you post in this "sticky" thread re MEETING PEOPLE


----------



## Imogen123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Sam,

how is Hong Kong going for you? I'm moving there soon... any advice?

Thanks
Imogen


----------

